# Odometer Works Somtimes, Speed, Tach, Etc. work fine



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

I was wondering if someone else had problems with their odometer working sporratically. I know this is a "good" problem, but it still bothers me. When I am driving, the odometer will work for a few miles, then stop for a while. Has anyone else had any of these problems? I pulled the gauge assembly out and jiggled the "mileage clicker" and it worked for about 10 miles, then quit again. Does anyone know if I can only replace the "mileage clicker"?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds like its the sensor or whatever is in the wheel assembly is shorting or something. Ive never seen this before. My Speedometer has gone out and come back on because of loose wires btu never heard of the odometer.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a common problem on 3rd gens..
what happens is the tiny gears on the odometer get gunked up.. tiny dirt particles get stuck in the white grease on the gears.. you basically have to take the thing apart and clean the gears off really well with a solvent that won't hurt the plastic but will get rid of the dirt and grease...

Fantastik, 409, simple green, something to that effect.. spray some on it, then use a Q tip and toothpicks to wipe things clean... put the covers back on and see how it works.
don't put any grease back on it, as it attracts dirt and will cause the probelm again later.. just leave it clean and dry.


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> it's a common problem on 3rd gens..
> what happens is the tiny gears on the odometer get gunked up.. tiny dirt particles get stuck in the white grease on the gears.. you basically have to take the thing apart and clean the gears off really well with a solvent that won't hurt the plastic but will get rid of the dirt and grease...
> 
> Fantastik, 409, simple green, something to that effect.. spray some on it, then use a Q tip and toothpicks to wipe things clean... put the covers back on and see how it works.
> don't put any grease back on it, as it attracts dirt and will cause the probelm again later.. just leave it clean and dry.



That sounds right. Thanks I will try that. I hope it works. I don't like not knowing how many miles are on my car.


----------



## TennesseeFats (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the odometer. I've had this problem for about two years now. It seems to happen more when I first drive the car and it is cold. I also have a problem with the tach not registering correct RPM. It doesn't get past about 2500 RPM even though the engine is reving higher. Any advice on the cause and fix? Thanks.  


Matt93SE said:


> it's a common problem on 3rd gens..
> what happens is the tiny gears on the odometer get gunked up.. tiny dirt particles get stuck in the white grease on the gears.. you basically have to take the thing apart and clean the gears off really well with a solvent that won't hurt the plastic but will get rid of the dirt and grease...
> 
> Fantastik, 409, simple green, something to that effect.. spray some on it, then use a Q tip and toothpicks to wipe things clean... put the covers back on and see how it works.
> don't put any grease back on it, as it attracts dirt and will cause the probelm again later.. just leave it clean and dry.


----------

